# Herbs



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi, well i went to see a family friend today he is a licenced nutritionist(sp). He gave me a whole lot of different herbs to take and just swears by them.One of them aloe juice and since drinking it i havent had reflux irratation. Most of them are in liquid form and taste horrible but he told me in 7-10 days i should feel much better if not normal again. I am so excited.







just thought i would share.


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi!I am glad that you have found something that works for you besides drugs! Can you tell me if the herbs and supplements are actually reducing the acid, or just making you feel better? I am really ready to feel better...this heartburn is a real drag! However, I also want to make sure that there is no more acid where it doesn't belong, because in the long run it can really be dangerous! What kind of herbs are you taking? Thanks~


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, i am not quite sure they are working very well. I have been feeling better and i have very little reflux but still get it sometimes. so i really dont know if they are working. but i guess if i feel better they do, but i still get a terrible tummy ache after i eat. heres the list i am takeing along with some other supplements i take too too.i do highly recoment the aloe juice. when ever i feel the reflux i take a shot glass full and it goes back away.Ultimate colloidal mineralsMiracle NeutralizerAloe JuiceCalcium/magnesium pillsMSM tabletsMulti VitaminFem JYucca ExtractRed Raspberry Leaf ExtractWhite Oak bark extractslippery elm extractcell salts extractLily&thistle extractPeppermint extract


----------

